# MAC Lightful Softening Lotion



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 20, 2008)

I just bought this recently and got it in today. How many of you have bought it and used it? How do you like it? Is it a keeper? 

I just looked back on the MAC website and its now out of stock. I am wondering if its that popular.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 20, 2008)

Just got this myself and to tell the truth, I'm not really sure how to use it or what to expect.  Would appreciate advice.  Thanks!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 20, 2008)

lol We are in the same boat then! Cause neither do I. haha

But the back of the box does say to "pour a small amount to the palm of the hand or soak a cotton pad, then gently apply or wipe over the face...day or night"

hmmmm :\

Edit: I just tested it on my hand because I have makeup on my face right now and a little goes a long way with this. I just put a tiny dot and massaged it and my skin turned really soft and smooth. Kinda like what a face primer does. Pretty cool.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been using the whole Lightful line since it came out last year. I like it.

The Softening Lotion is really just a toner.  But it's a very nice toner!  It won't help that much with skin discolouration, but it does make your skin feel nice.  That's because of all the anti-oxidants and soothing ingredients it has in it.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought that it might be a toner.  Then I thought, no, it can't be because it doesn't make my face burn like Clinique Clarifying Lotion 2 does.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, Meryl, do you use all the other Lightful products?  What seems to work the best?  And in what order do you use them---like toner before moisturizer before essence before primer?  

GAH, too many products!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, did anyone else notice that the Lightful Daily Moisture---the lotion, not the cream---is not listed with the other products in the collection?  I didn't even know about it until I saw it with the other moisturizers.  Right now my skin is pretty dry so I'm using the high-octane moisturizers (MoistureLush and eventually Lightful) but this summer, I probably won't need something quite so heavy.  

Glad to hear that someone has had good results from this line.  I've never gone ahead and just ordered everything in a collection but this line seems to be exactly what I've been wanting to even out my middle-aged skin.  Thanks much!


----------



## Meryl (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ The Softening Lotion doesn't sting your face because there is no alcohol in it.   Clinique Clarifying Lotion 2  has alcohol in it and that is very irritating.  I love Clinique, but I won't go _near_ their Clarifying Lotions.

I like the Lightful Daily Moisturizer. It's nice for my skin but it may be too emollient for oily skin.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 21, 2008)

I just got back from my CCO (Carlsbad, CA) and they carry the Lightful Daily Moisture lotion for cheap! I might get it next time.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Mar 6, 2008)

ACK!  Why is the ToD by Lightful Softening Lotion on the MAC website?!?


----------

